# Cubase - Default MIDI velocity - can it be changed?



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 31, 2018)

Dumb question perhaps. I haven't been able to find such an option in the preferences - or am I going blind?

I find velocity 100 to be a way too high value for clicking in MIDI notes in the piano roll. It blows my ears off, and I don't think it makes sense either. At least not for orchestral stuff - for many libraries, velocity 100 and higher is already well in the mf or even f range and that's probably not where you wanna be most of the time by default anyway.

There must be some hidden way to change this between all the Cubase bloatware features?


----------



## T.j. (May 31, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Dumb question perhaps. I haven't been able to find such an option in the preferences - or am I going blind?
> 
> I find velocity 100 to be a way too high value for clicking in MIDI notes in the piano roll. It blows my ears off, and I don't think it makes sense either. At least not for orchestral stuff - for many libraries, velocity 100 and higher is already well in the mf or even f range and that's probably not where you wanna be most of the time by default anyway.
> 
> There must be some hidden way to change this between all the Cubase bloatware features?



'Insert Velocity' in the midi editor. 
Right click if you don't see it


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 31, 2018)

T.j. said:


> 'Insert Velocity' in the midi editor.
> Right click if you don't see it



I owe you a drink. I hid that option as I was trying to un-clutter that whole upper lane. Thanks a million!


----------



## seanylord (May 21, 2020)

INSERT VELOCITY DOES NOTHING


----------



## greggybud (May 22, 2020)

seanylord said:


> INSERT VELOCITY DOES NOTHING


Interesting. It certainly does here. And I have several KC's for pre-defined velocities that work as well. Everything working as intended.


----------

